# Half Gallon Jars are great!



## Georgiamainers (May 26, 2011)

Just wanted to share that I got a pack of half gallon mason jars from Ace today shipped to store for free.  They are great to milk into and to keep in the fridge.  My fridge has been overrun with milk quart jars and this should help.


----------



## chubbydog811 (May 26, 2011)

I just made the switch from quart to 1/2 gallons too...LOVE LOVE LOVE them! Our fridge was full of milk - top to bottle...And then our second fridge died... 
They save SOO much room!!


----------



## Chirpy (May 26, 2011)

I love the half gallon jars also.

I also love that you can order them from ACE and have them shipped to the closest ACE store to you for free.  You just have to go pick them up.


----------



## Rebbetzin (May 26, 2011)

I love them too!! I use all glass jars now instead of plastic for leftovers and such. I much prefer glass!! And they are great for milk!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (May 26, 2011)

Hey!!! I picked mine up at Ace also, they are AWESOME !!!


----------



## phoenixmama (May 26, 2011)

It's what I'm using too!  I love those wide mouth 1/2 gallon jars...for milk and lots of other stuff.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (May 27, 2011)

yep, love them too. and thanks for the tip about ordering them thru Ace!


----------



## Goatherd (May 27, 2011)

Note to self:  get 1/2 gallon glass jars.


----------



## PJisaMom (May 27, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Note to self:  get 1/2 gallon glass jars.


...From ACE!

(Uh... what is ACE?  Is that a hardware store?  )


----------



## Goatherd (May 27, 2011)

> ...From ACE!


Actually, we have a store where I live called Trader Horn.  When I was there picking up canning jars last year, I saw the 1/2 gallons size and wonder what in the world would anyone put in those!  Well, now I know!

So on my outing today to get "provisions," I will be buying them and bringing them home TODAY!  No shipping needed here!

Thanks!


----------



## Goatherd (May 27, 2011)

> ...From ACE!


Actually, we have a store where I live called Trader Horn.  When I was there picking up canning jars last year, I saw the 1/2 gallons size and wonder what in the world would anyone put in those!  Well, now I know!

So on my outing today to get "provisions," I will be buying them and bringing them home TODAY!  No shipping needed here!

Thanks!


----------



## Georgiamainers (May 27, 2011)

I used to buy goat's milk from a local lady who used these jars.  She had the plastic mason jar lids on her jars which are great too.  I need to pick some up.


----------



## Goatherd (May 27, 2011)

> (Uh... what is ACE?  Is that a hardware store?


Sure is!  "Ace is the place with the helpful hardware man!"  (I listen to their commercials)


----------



## PattySh (May 27, 2011)

Buy the plastic wide mouth canning jar lids for them, so much easier than using the metal ones. I agree the 1/2 gals are great.


----------



## mydakota (May 27, 2011)

Wow, I didn't realize they were rare?  Are they rare in some parts of the country? I used to use them for canning my grape juice in, long before I had goats. I have half gallon milk bottles that I mostly use for goats milk now, but when I have overflow I use the half gallon jars and they do work well. I can not even imagine having to store all that milk in quarts. It would take up the whole fridge!


----------



## Rebbetzin (May 28, 2011)

Speaking of canning jars...

this is a cute one...


----------



## freemotion (May 29, 2011)

I use quart glass juice bottle for our everyday pouring, but the milk I save up for making cheese goes into gallon jars.  When I have four, it is time to make cheese!  I got some through restaurants years ago when everything was not in plastic and recently bought a few at WalMart as "cracker jars."


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 29, 2011)

I wanted to say thanks for this thread.  I went to Tulsa Friday for a Dr.'s appointment.  We stopped at the Ace Hardware store and I got 6 of those lovely l/2 gallon glass canning jars.

Thanks for the heads up on those jars guys, they will sure beat having the fridge full of quart jars!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Ariel301 (May 29, 2011)

For some reason, here, it costs less to buy a half gallon jar of pickles at the grocery store than an empty half gallon canning jar, so that's how I get mine. Fortunately I have lots of friends with children that love pickles.


----------



## poorboys (May 30, 2011)

WE FOUND A BUNCH OF OLD 1/2 GALLON MILK GLASS JARS, LOVE EM, ALSO FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE A MARSH GROCERY THEY SELL MILK AND JUICE IN THE 1/2 GALLON GLASS JAR!!


----------



## quiltnchik (Jun 1, 2011)

I found them yesterday at True Value for $11.99 and bought a case, but then found them today at Tractor Supply for only $9.99 and bought another case, along with 2 more boxes of plastic lids.


----------

